# The Four Agreements:  Truth or mysticism?



## SadGirl (Nov 6, 2005)

Has anyone read this book?  Do you think it is true that no one should take anything personallly because no one does anything because of you but because they live in their own little world???


----------



## comfortzone (Nov 6, 2005)

SadGirl,

I have not read it but one of my clients has.  There are other writings similar to what you mentioned about not taking things personally.  One philosopher said that if a person irritated you that the irritation was there (in you) prior to your encounter with the other person.  One of my personal beliefs is "What other people think of me is none of my business."  We each live in our own worlds (reality) created by our experiences, our words and genetic makeup.  When someone looks at me and tells me that they think I am this or that...they are basing it on their life experience and not mine.  Therefore, however they judge me is not necessarily accurate.  Taking things personally is rough on a person's self worth.  Also, when our focus is on what the world thinks we focus on external messages rather than what we know about ourselves.  I am me no matter what anyone may think of me.  (What they think of me is as important as I allow it to be).  Hope this answers your question as seemed to ramble along.


----------

